# EE's Tap on Cash Goes Live on All TfL Services for Android



## editor (Sep 18, 2014)

Handy if you're an EE customer. 



> UK 4G carrier EE has announced that following the roll out of its Cash on Tap service on Transport for London buses, the service is now compatible with Transport for London’s Undergrand, tram, DLR, Overground, and National Rail services.
> 
> The company on Wednesday confirmed that customers can now pay with their phones on any London Underground, tram, DLR, Overground and National Rail services that accept Oyster cards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Radar (Sep 22, 2014)

editor said:


> Handy if you're an EE customer.


Are they using NFC enabled SIMs, or the built in NFC chips ??


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2014)

Radar said:


> Are they using NFC enabled SIMs, or the built in NFC chips ??


Built in NFC, I would have thought otherwise there'd be more compatible phones.


----------



## Mojofilter (Sep 22, 2014)

I used my phone to pay for things when I had a S3... Orange and Barclaycard were pushing it, think it was called Quick Tap. 

Anyway, it's a bit of a faff tbh. Get your phone out, unlock it, launch an app... 
It's easier to just get a card out of your wallet and wave it at the reader.


----------



## Radar (Sep 23, 2014)

Mojofilter said:


> I used my phone to pay for things when I had a S3... Orange and Barclaycard were pushing it, think it was called Quick Tap.
> 
> Anyway, it's a bit of a faff tbh. Get your phone out, unlock it, launch an app...
> It's easier to just get a card out of your wallet and wave it at the reader.


I'm looking at it as a safety net if you lose or leave your wallet at home sort of thing.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2014)

Mojofilter said:


> I used my phone to pay for things when I had a S3... Orange and Barclaycard were pushing it, think it was called Quick Tap.
> 
> Anyway, it's a bit of a faff tbh. Get your phone out, unlock it, launch an app...
> It's easier to just get a card out of your wallet and wave it at the reader.


I tried to explain that to over-excited Apple fans.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 23, 2014)

Is it a faff though? Went on a work trip to Italy end of last month, both my boarding pass and trade show pass were stored in apps on my android phone. Seeing as my printer was borked this was both more convenient and saved me some hassle.


----------



## Mojofilter (Sep 23, 2014)

It is and it isn't... 
It's more effort than using a contactless card. 

I can see an application for it when when contactless is ubiquitous - you could leave your wallet at home if you were going to spend less than £20.

Untill then it's really just a novelty.

It's definitely handy for your application - but that's not payment.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 23, 2014)

pinkmonkey said:


> Is it a faff though?



When compared to a card, yes.  Lothian Buses have recently launched an app (not contactless) for buying bus tickets and it's a pain in the arse for anything other than a last resort, for all the reason Mojofilter lists.


----------



## mack (Sep 23, 2014)

Got one of these bands winging it's way to me - 

https://www.bpayband.co.uk


----------



## Mojofilter (Sep 23, 2014)

The Boy said:


> When compared to a card, yes.  Lothian Buses have recently launched an app (not contactless) for buying bus tickets and it's a pain in the arse for anything other than a last resort, for all the reason Mojofilter lists.




I wouldn't go quite that far, but bottom line is that if it's more effort than a card (even slightly) it's hardly ever going to get used.


----------



## mack (Oct 13, 2014)

mack said:


> Got one of these bands winging it's way to me -
> 
> https://www.bpayband.co.uk



So I got this in the post the other day - it basically a rubber band with a mini prepaid card (about the size of two old sim cards) in it.

Road tested it in town at the weekend and I found it a bit awkward twisting your wrist around - mainly because of the position of the readers in coffee shops etc.

So I've now removed the card from the band and stuck it between the back of my phone and the case 

Will test it on the tram on the way home.


----------



## Spirit Of Slade (Dec 7, 2014)

Mojofilter said:


> I used my phone to pay for things when I had a S3... Orange and Barclaycard were pushing it, think it was called Quick Tap.
> 
> Anyway, it's a bit of a faff tbh. Get your phone out, unlock it, launch an app...
> It's easier to just get a card out of your wallet and wave it at the reader.



To be fair, on the EE Tap and Pay (Or whatever it's called) and on an Android phone that is running something like KitKat, you don't need to go anywhere near the app...as a matter of fact (though I haven't tried it) they reckon the mobile phone itself doesn't even need to be switched on...but the battery must be present, because even if the battery doesn't have enough to power the phone, it has enough to power the NFC chip for ages.....so the product has evolved into something which isn't more effort than a contactless card.

I've been using it for about 3 months now and the only thing that has ever prevented me from paying - was stupidly leaving an NFC app running which hogged the NFC chip!

If the app isn't running and it's used for payment, the app will spring to life, letting you know exactly what you have just paid and who you paid it to. You would need to key in the pin to find out the balance.

Does it work for me? Absolutely it does. I use it for Lidl - I'm not rich - I load it up with about £40 every two weeks and that's my grocery / eating money all set - no direct debits, standing orders or reckless spending elsewhere can muck up my grocery money! I then simply pop into Lidl every 2 days to buy the stuff I absolutely have to.

EDIT : Just to make it clear. I don't need to unlock my phone, or launch any apps. Just whip it out and wave !


----------



## Mojofilter (Dec 9, 2014)

Fair enough, it must have improved since I used it (which was quite a while ago) because you deffinatley did have to have the app running back then.


----------



## Spirit Of Slade (Dec 30, 2014)

Mojofilter said:


> Fair enough, it must have improved since I used it (which was quite a while ago) because you deffinatley did have to have the app running back then.



I've just found out that there is another advantage to using NFC enabled smartphones for payment. 

They don't give up any kind of credit / debit card details to the terminal. If you use a contactless card, it will give up the 16 digit card number and expiry date to the terminal, whereas mobile phones simply just up data relevant to the transaction and that's it. A rogue terminal run by a crook, isn't getting any useful info out of transaction.

That's 3 reasons now to use a mobile phone over a contactless bank card.

1) A receipt is transmitted to the phone and the phone shows the store and the amount charged instantly (if the phone is switched on)
2) The phone has it's own separate balance, away from the bank account. Easier to budget with.
3) It's much harder to defraud.


----------

